# Bet my pleco is bigger than yours



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

N e how let me start things off right here-Here is the new guy I picked up-With somewhat of an actual measurement-Let me know what ya think.......


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats a nice Pleco. Dude.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

usahockey06 said:


> Thats a nice Pleco. Dude.


Thanks-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

it should be bet my pleco can take a bigger sh*t then me

hes huge man


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a big one, they do get huge in the wild eh?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> That's a big one, they do get huge in the wild eh?


Thanks Sir-

I guess so man-He is certainly the biggest I have seen for a common n e how-I mean I have seen ones bigger,but not commons


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

How much did he cost if u dont mind>>


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

coutl said:


> How much did he cost if u dont mind>>


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn AK hes a full cubit in lenght


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> Damn AK hes a full cubit in lenght


Thanks Sir-He's a biggie for sure-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

20 dollars


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Damn AK hes a full cubit in lenght


Thanks Sir-He's a biggie for sure-
[/quote]

Quite the bargain!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

thats big sir, In here plecos dont amount to $20 because they are already infesting our rivers here.. Still, thats a great one AK


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i still wanta see this monster pleco poop everyone talks about? LETS SEE THE TERDZ


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> i still wanta see this monster pleco poop everyone talks about? LETS SEE THE TERDZ


I would like to see it as well-I dont have the same problems as othrs-I contribute that to what I feed them-

everyone else-Thanks for the kind words-

I like the big guy-He actually does the job he was ment to do-Not like my other smaller ones that just like to hide all the time-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

glad u rescued it that sucks I thought they would have it in a pond or something

well heal him up


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

coutl said:


> glad u rescued it that sucks I thought they would have it in a pond or something
> 
> well heal him up


Biggest tank they have is a 180(and they only have one),And it's a salt tank that desperatly needs some work for a display tank-Other than that tank-Biggest they have is a 55 gal


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's one big mothersucker!









Does he try to bully the other fish? I know sometimes larger ones will.


----------



## nate oorlog (May 31, 2007)

here is my lil pleco he is 19 inches and has a gurth a lil bigger than the average fist.
he wouldnt let me take a pic of him with a tape measure by the tank tho. i keep him with a red belly piranha thats about 8 1/2 inches


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

That is one huge pleco! Mine is 7", a friend recently lost a 12" 8year old. That was the biggest one I have seen in person.


----------



## Thislilfishy (Jul 4, 2007)

77gp454 said:


> That is one huge pleco! Mine is 7", a friend recently lost a 12" 8year old. That was the biggest one I have seen in person.


Kinda hard to flush that I'm guessing?

Ian


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

thats like the Frankinstein of plecos!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i bought a common, this weekend,, i hope to grow a biggie like this ,, how many years am i lookin at anyways to get one that big?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cueball said:


> i bought a common, this weekend,, i hope to grow a biggie like this ,, how many years am i lookin at anyways to get one that big?


Too damn long Cue.....







Varied diet,Water changes,And good water params will go along way Sir-


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

> Too damn long Cue.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may just be lucky but in June I bought my plecos at 1 1/2" both. The larger one is now 12" and the smaller one is around 10". I have my plecos trained on eating chicken, bloodworms, and other high protein foods though also. They LOVE chicken.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> > Too damn long Cue.....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Get him to the 24 inch mark-Then I shall love to hear your growth rate..They will slow down considerably at that size......But I must admit-that is good growth most certainly...


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

I should try and take a pic of mine but its a common pleco and he's around 12-13" in size. I wish I had a bigger tank. I have a 120 right now.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow, nice pleco!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Wow, nice pleco!!!


Thanks Rigor-I need topost some pics of my marble sailfin


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

$20.00 bils is a amazing deal for that size mine is a solid 13" ....my pleco of course..lol.


----------

